# [Excel] Reisekostenabrechnung - Wieviele Tage?



## Papenburger (21. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Felder:

Reisebeginn am / um: 20.08.07 09:00
Reiseende am / Um: 24.08.07 18:00

Reisetage: 4
8-14 Std.:
14-24 Std.:
0-24 Std.:


Nun, das Feld Reisetage rechnet er ja richtig ( Ergebnis 4), aber die anderen 3 Felder kann ich nicht berechnen. Wer kann mir helfen? Wie lautet die Formel, damit ich errechnen kann wieviele Tage man wirklich weg war.

Also Laut meiner händischen Rechnung sind das:

Reisetage:
8-14 Std.: 1
14-24 Std.: 0
0-24 Std.: 3

wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre.


Im Endeffeckt soll ausgerechnet werden wie lange der Mitarbeiter mindestens unterwegs war...



> Er/Sie war an:
> 1Tagen insgesamt mindestens   8 Stunden unterwegs.
> 0 Tagen insgesamt mindestens  14 Stunden unterwegs.
> 3 Tagen insgesamt 24 Stunden unterwegs.


----------



## Suchfunktion (21. August 2007)

Okaaaaaaaaaaaaay, dann wollen wir mal:






Ich fange von unten nach oben an. (Also wir fuellen erst Zelle B8, dann B7, und dann erst B6).

Zunaechst berechnen wir die Differenz zwischen den zwei Daten.
Es sind genau 105 Stunden (B3-B2).

*B8:*
Hier pruefen wir, wieviel Differenz (TAGE*24) zwischen den Daten liegt.

```
=ABRUNDEN((B3-B2);0)
```

ENDE - ANFANG
Ergebnis auf 0 Nachkommastellen abrunden, um nur GANZE Tage anzuzeigen

*B7:*
Hier wird geprueft, wie oft die 14 in die restlichen Tage passt.

```
=ABRUNDEN(((((B3-B2)*24)-(B8*24))/14);0)
```

105 / 24
Ergebnis * Anzahl der Tage
Ergebnis / 14 (Stunden)
Ergebnis auf 0 Nachkommastellen abrunden, um Kommastellen zu vermeiden

*B6:*
Hier wird geprueft, wie oft die 8 in die restlichen Tage passt.

```
=ABRUNDEN(((((B3-B2)*24)-(B8*24)-(B7*14))/8);0)
```

105 / 24
Ergebnis * Anzahl der Tage
Ergebnis - (14-Stunden * Anzahl)
Ergebnis / 8 (Stunden)
Ergebnis auf 0 Nachkommastellen abrunden, um Kommastellen zu vermeiden

Bloed erklaert, aber es kommt das raus, was du haben wolltest.
Kann man sicher noch verbessern, aber es ist ein Anfang.
(Bedenke, dass die restliche Zeit, z.B. 7,99999... Stunden, nicht aufgelistet werden, da sie geringer sind als 8.)


//Edit:
Okay, ich gebe zu, die Beschreibung ist voll fuern Allerwertesten :-(
Aber bau einfach die Felder nach und du wirst sehen, dass es funktioniert ;-)


----------

